
WTF-35: How the Joint Strike Fighter Got to Be Such a Mess - jseliger
http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/a21957/wtf-35/
======
kaonashi
It seems like it's doing exactly what it was engineered to do, extract the
maximum amount of dollars from the fed for defense contractors.

